
Air: The Only Thing Left In Your Wallet After You Buy Apple's New Laptop - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/15/air-the-only-thing-left-in-your-wallet-after-you-buy-apples-new-laptop/
======
Tichy
So get a decent job, then you can afford a Mac, too...

Actually this is the first Mac where the price seems right to me.

